# Reversing Camera !!!!!



## 360red (Sep 27, 2006)

I want to have a reversing camera fitted to my Motorhome, any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

hi

I fitted mine myself. As I was worried about water ingress, I fitted the camera below the number plate on my van and ran the cable under the van and fixed it to the existing points. I picked up a switched live and connected it to it. As I cant see out of the rear window - I have the bottom bunk up - I can use it as a rear view mirror. BTW, I got it from a local factors for £200 + VAT. Its this one - http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/cPath/10/products_id/67

dave

656


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Have a look here :

http://www.rvcams.com/

Good luck


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Reversing cam*

Hi

My advise would be - not to bother! The use of the mirrors will do the reversing job - however, I do appreciate that if (for example) a child had sat down immediately behind the van, you probably would not see him/her in your mirrors but you would in a cam.

Horses for courses and all that. I think the cam on my van also has a microphone and so it is possible to shout "get out of the way"!

Rapide561


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

360red said:


> I want to have a reversing camera fitted to my Motorhome, any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


IMO there is no way an RV should be reversed without a camera system, in fact I believe you should have two cameras, 1 mounted high for close range reversing and 1 mounted tow bar level for use as an electronic mirror.

A few things to consider when buying one, 
when will you be using it? if majority at night make sure the minimum lux level is at least 0.1
Where is it to be mounted? a flat screen is easier to mount but a competitively priced colour lcd screen will not give as good a picture a similar priced black and white tube.
When specing the camera make sure the lens is at least 2.9mm on a 1/3" chip this will give at least 110deg visibility.

Back to installing the monitor make sure the monitor is in line with the mirrors, as you glance from mirror to mirror you will see the view behind you this way you will ensure it's used when reversing, also do not wire into the reverse gear it needs to be on all the time this will then increase your visual awareness and make your journey more relaxing,

any other questions feel free to post

All the best 
Pete


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Reversing cam*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> Horses for courses and all that. I think the cam on my van also has a microphone and so it is possible to shout "get out of the way"!


Only works one way, driver can only hear the screams


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microphone*

Hi Spill

I thought it worked the other way! I shall try on Friday when I get the van ready for a short hop somewhere.

Rapide561


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

We fitted the below bought via eBay around £100 pounds, though ours was shipped from Germany. Dead easy install and truly invaluable. Although designed to be fully automatic I wired it to a permanent live and just switch on a few seconds before requred. It's set for reversing so not much cop as a rear view. You'd need a second camera for that though it will accept a second one if you wanted. Did think about it but that's as far as we got. The sound from the camera unit though not great is a nice touch. The direct wired means I can switch it on to check the bikes and see the numptys that drive right up on's A**S!

LINK HERE

Si


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

I have the quad system from [email protected] it is fantastic. the side cameras resolve the blind spot on the offside brilliantly. expensive (just bought one for a friend for $1500 full colour 3 cams + import duty and vat) but in my view worth every penny. agree that no rv should be without a camera. i have 2 on the back - one to look directly down; the other for the usual rear view. do NOT buy b/w. discrimination not good enough. ignore the motorised rear camera - not reliable.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

I have reversing camera fitted but at present it is in the back window and is just for reversing as I have a full view of the road behind in my rear view mirror, as I only need it when reversing it is wired to my reverse light circuit so it comes on only when reversing.

The whole job lot cost me £165 inc postage off the internet, although I am unable to find the site anymore.

The monitor is a 7" LCD unit which sits above and just to the rear of the rear view mirror, the size is Ok ,but I would rather have a smaller one, say 4" or 5" it would take up less space.


----------



## 360red (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you for all your advice. I am new to this website and realise I have posted in the wrong section. Never mind. My next problem is can I get a camera fitter or will we have to fit myself ??


----------



## LeeUK (Sep 16, 2005)

I have just one for our van

2 wireless cameras and a b/w screen for 99 euros (BricoMarche in France)
Came with mains or cigar light fitting so good for anywhere.

Seems good to me and they work great in the dark.

Lee


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete (Spill) [Or any other electronic wizzes!]

How hard is it to retrofit an additional camera (or 2) into an existing system?

I'm thinking I'd like to add a forward facing blind spot cam on a lhd RV, and maybe a 2nd lowlevel cam at the back.

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

kijana said:


> Hi Pete (Spill) [Or any other electronic wizzes!]
> 
> How hard is it to retrofit an additional camera (or 2) into an existing system?
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce

Depends what make of camera system you've got some have additional inputs either on the monitor or on the control box. If you haven't you've got a couple of options.

Buy a dedicated second/third camera controller for your make of camera system + cameras

if this is not possible

You will need a video switch/hub (maplin electronics), cut the main loom cable (monitor to camera) and solider a phono connector to the video signal, this will be a coax cable which has an outer braiding, (if it's korean origin will be white) use the braid as the earth, do this for both ends.

camera side only, take the red wire and connect it to a positive 12v supply and the blue wire, connect to a negative.

Repeat for all cameras, remember that you will need a reverse image for your rear facing cameras and normal image for forward facing.

If you've got one way audio the yellow wires will also need connecting to phone plugs again this will be a coax cable use the outher braid as the earth.

The remaining blue and red wires from the monitor side of the cable will need taping up as these will be live when the monitor is off.

Now plug all camera video signal phono plugs into the yellow input sockets on the hub and the monitor phono into the output, all speaker phonos will need to be plugged into the red audio sockets.

I've made the assumption that you've got a korean system for wire colours, other wise you will have to use a multimeter and pin check.

There is other ways but this is the most cost effective, max cost £20 plus cameras + your time.

Any questions let me know


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant, thanks for that Spill.

I'll check out my system asap and see if I can match what I find to your description.

Given this looks to be a fairly low cost mod, seems surprising it snot embodied more often in lhd vans.

Thanks again.

Bruce


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

360red said:


> I want to have a reversing camera fitted to my Motorhome, any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


Hi 360red i got a wireless kit for the rear from ebay and made a side camera made from some wast pipe and a small camera fitted inside it from ebay as well i think the rear wireless was £50.00 ish with night view and around £30.00 for the side one plus the pipe and screen..
FORDY


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

kijana said:


> Brilliant, thanks for that Spill.
> 
> I'll check out my system asap and see if I can match what I find to your description.
> 
> ...


It is a low cost mod, but if a person didn't have any knowledge of how a system works would the regular joe go and cut wires on something that may have cost £500+ and ultimately in their mind deem it useless 

If you let me know what system you have I may be able to help


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

fordy said:


> 360red said:
> 
> 
> > I want to have a reversing camera fitted to my Motorhome, any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks
> ...


Please remember when buying off ebay make sure you have a reversed image camera for the rear 2.9mm lens, standard image for the side or a facility in the monitor to adjust the image or whats on the left will be on the right and whats on the right will be on the left.

I'm probably making an obvious statement here but to test a system hold a magazine up against the camera and the writing should be back to front


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just to put in my tuppence worth........

Listen to Spill chaps - when it comes to vehicle safety systems he knows what he's talking about :wink:


----------



## 101125 (Sep 25, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> Just to put in my tuppence worth........
> 
> Listen to Spill chaps - when it comes to vehicle safety systems he knows what he's talking about :wink:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Spill

I should be able to post some details in the next few days. Van not due until Monday!

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kijana said:


> Thanks Spill
> 
> I should be able to post some details in the next few days. Van not due until Monday!
> 
> ...


Got everything crossed for you Bruce :wink:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Linda.

So have I, and it's starting to hurt!!


----------

